# 7-12-08



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't have any kids to take fishing (sorry Deerfly), I don't have any wordy prose, I don't have a fancy camera to take pictures of birds and fish tails, and I don't have any information about where, how, what, and why. Therefore, this is not a fishing report.

I do, however, have a few hero shots from today, and this is one:











Carry on................................................


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

But you do have "The perfect Lagoon Boat" [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

yeah, talk about a crappy report. You probably used a chunk of mullet instead of a fly too.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

nice report........I like your fly rod.......what is it?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

report = failed

day on the water = priceless! ;D


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> I don't have any kids to take fishing (sorry Deerfly), I don't have any wordy prose, I don't have a fancy camera to take pictures of birds and fish tails, and I don't have any information about where, how, what, and why.  Therefore, this is not a fishing report.
> 
> I do, however, have a few hero shots from today, and this is one:
> 
> ...




[smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif] lol[smiley=1-laugh.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

tell em Jason.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Hmmm...nice picture, nice fish, nice boat, presumably caught on fly...works for me!


----------

